# Happy New Audax Year



## vernon (7 Oct 2012)

I'm celebrating this by riding Gerry's Autumn Brevet from Wiggington.

I've dug out my Trevor Jarvis Flying Gate to mark the occasion.

Anyone got their first ride in yet?


----------



## vernon (7 Oct 2012)

It turned out to be a cracking ride. Some long drags uphill but the Flying Gate design really does help with climbing with its reduced flex between bottom bracket and rear axle. The weather and scenery were fantastic and my weight loss and improved fitness made this ride less of an ordeal than previous times. Bylands Abbey was as stunning as ever and for the first time I used the tea rooms at Ampleforth College. There's posh for you! Great cake  I've not been Tail End Charlie for any of the York CTC audaxes this year and hope to continue this in the new Audax year.


----------

